# EMT-B Employment without Driver's License



## spiffykat (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm in the process of finalizing my EMT-B certification, and I'm looking into applying for a job somewhere in Los Angeles after I graduate in May. Although I would like a job as an attendant (not driver), does it matter if I don't yet have a driver's license? I'm afraid of applying for a job and getting rejected for not having a license, haha. Thanks for your help!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 26, 2014)

spiffykat said:


> Hi everyone! I'm in the process of finalizing my EMT-B certification, and I'm looking into applying for a job somewhere in Los Angeles after I graduate in May. Although I would like a job as an attendant (not driver), does it matter if I don't yet have a driver's license? I'm afraid of applying for a job and getting rejected for not having a license, haha. Thanks for your help!



So... California is overrun with EMTs looking for jobs. And most are willing to take any job that comes their way. And one of the primary jobs for a basic is a driver. You most likely will get rejected.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have only heard of maybe 1-2 companies that hire attendants only. The majority are also trained as drivers. While it's not impossible to get hired, it will greatly hinder you.


----------



## SuperB (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm also in LA county and I will be taking National in June. I have ridden with Care and Shaefer and you will need you license unless you are under 20 1/2 then Care is the only company to hire you.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 26, 2014)

Is it even possible to get a state EMS license without a driver's license?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 26, 2014)

Grimes said:


> Is it even possible to get a state EMS license without a driver's license?



Umm very. I've never seen a state with a drivers license listed as a requirement of obtained EMS certification in that state


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Umm very. I've never seen a state with a drivers license listed as a requirement of obtained EMS certification in that state



This. You may need an identification card however.


----------



## Drax (Apr 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This. You may need an identification card however.



There are positions out there, I'm working one that doesn't require (however I need to be able to make it to work). Is there a particular reason you don't want to get your license or...?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2014)

Drax said:


> There are positions out there, I'm working one that doesn't require (however I need to be able to make it to work). Is there a particular reason you don't want to get your license or...?



CA is a different animal. CA is over saturated with EMTs, so limiting yourself to the very few companies that hire attendants only may greatly reduce your change of getting hired in a timely fashion. A timely fashion in CA (espically SoCal) is under 6 months. It is very possible to do.


----------



## Drax (Apr 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> CA is a different animal. CA is over saturated with EMTs, so limiting yourself to the very few companies that hire attendants only may greatly reduce your change of getting hired in a timely fashion. A timely fashion in CA (espically SoCal) is under 6 months. It is very possible to do.



No doubt. The two practically go hand in hand in our profession, regardless of where you are. I think the entire West Coast is over saturated.


----------



## spiffykat (Apr 27, 2014)

Drax said:


> There are positions out there, I'm working one that doesn't require (however I need to be able to make it to work). Is there a particular reason you don't want to get your license or...?



It's not that I don't want to get my license, I'm actually working on getting it soon. It's just something that never happened after I moved from home to a university campus. D: 
Thanks for your help everyone! Looks like I'm gonna have to work on getting one asap.


----------



## Drax (Apr 28, 2014)

spiffykat said:


> It's not that I don't want to get my license, I'm actually working on getting it soon. It's just something that never happened after I moved from home to a university campus. D:
> Thanks for your help everyone! Looks like I'm gonna have to work on getting one asap.



Wild, well, if given the opportunity, I'd explain that circumstance and explain your intent. If you can pass EMT, you can easily pass a driver's test. Pick up a book and give it a good scan. Good luck, let us know your results (both in getting a job and getting a license!)


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 29, 2014)

There are to many emts in la county with all certs. Get the drivers license. Make your self the better candidate. It's like having a GED and a diploma from high school most employers will opt for the candidate with a diploma. Same concept. My recommendation is get a drivers license. Even if you get hired with out one which I'd say the chance of that being less than 8% it is nice just driving every once n awhile to get a break from pt care. Make your self the better candidate then others without one.


----------

